# QUICK REPLY NEEDED: How long does a car battery last on average?



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

This isn't for my Bimmer but the battery on my Infiniti SUV seems to be dead. It won't turn over and the ignition just clicks. It had been having trouble the past few days. I think the battery is shot and won't hold a charge anymore.

How long does an average battery last? The SUV is about 5 years old with 48,000 miles on it. I called AAA to have them swing by and atleast jump it but they may offer to replace the battery for me at a cost. Should I get the jump or buy the battery from them?


----------



## P.Chas (Nov 25, 2005)

If the battery is f-cked you will obviously have to replace it!

Life span will vary according to usage, but 5 years does not seem unreasonable.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> This isn't for my Bimmer but the battery on my Infiniti SUV seems to be dead. It won't turn over and the ignition just clicks. It had been having trouble the past few days. I think the battery is shot and won't hold a charge anymore.
> 
> How long does an average battery last? The SUV is about 5 years old with 48,000 miles on it. I called AAA to have them swing by and atleast jump it but they may offer to replace the battery for me at a cost. Should I get the jump or buy the battery from them?


For Japanese cars, I'd go to Sears. I think it's called the 'Weatherhandler' or something like that. In my old Camry and my Integra, the Sears battery lasted 8-9 years whereas the stock batteries only made it 4.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

BMW batteries usually last around 3 years.. :eeps:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

AAA Battery Assist truck just got here. The guy ran a test and said the battery is shot. The fuel cells won't hold a charge anymore. He's putting in a battery that has a 3-year full replacement warranty and a prorated warranty up to 6 years. Its about $115 which is a little expensive but he's here in the garage so I don't feel like driving out and getting a new battery. I'm just having them do it.

He also said that getting 5 years out of a battery in Arizona is very good, probably helped by the fact that we only average about 10K miles per year on the truck.

Thanks for the input, fellas!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I tend to get 5-6 years per battery. Yesterday, I just put a new battery in my 12 year old motorcycle again, which is every 6 years for it.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> I tend to get 5-6 years per battery. Yesterday, I just put a new battery in my 12 year old motorcycle again, which is every 6 years for it.


Sounds like I was due for a new one after 5 years. Now that it's taken care of I'll rest easy for another few years!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

he's correct.
The heat here in the great desert will trash a battery in about half time.

I have replaced the batteries in all my vehicles at around 3 years of life.
Few make it past that mark.

hell, a few of my friends have had theirs EXPLODE!
not something you want to have happen to your car for sure!


----------



## M Style III (May 6, 2006)

The warning signs for the past few days, plus the age of the battery was enough hints for a new battery. 
I had similar symptoms also on my SUV. Ended up buying a Optima. Slightly lighter in weight (than the previous), and Sears did an excellent job in replacing my corroding cable clamp.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I think 4 or 5 years is typical.


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

5 years, that's what most (prorated) warrantee's last for.


----------



## PixMan (Jun 20, 2006)

I had bought my 2002 530i around the beginning of July. In that time it was sent to the shop twice for vibration at highway speeds. They still didn't get it right so I booked it in for one more try, to be picked up yesterday. 

On Friday, I tried using the auxilliary ventilation timer for the 2nd time. It worked OK Thursday, but the next day I found the car dead at noon. I got BMW Roadside Assistance to jump it, it got me home. When the driver from the dealer came to pick up my car yesterday, dead as a doornail. I had my son jump start it for the old man using my own jumpbox, and today the dealer told me they have replaced it.....no charge. 

Fair enough considering what I've been through. I just hope no damage was done. When I used the car Sunday night for a 15 mile round trip to my Mom & Dad's place, it fired up just about every warning light, lit up just one of the xenon H/L's and showed a message about "trans. failsafe mode" (or something like that.)

I pray the dealer put a NEW battery in it, not something they yanked out a trade-in that was heading to the auction! If it's a cheap or used battery, they just might have a nice black 530i in the showroom....the hard way.


----------



## abracc (Apr 15, 2006)

My original battery died just yesterday. Almost 5 years to its' production date of 10/01. $70 for a Titanium Autocraft, exact size 49 fit.


----------

